# Different materials for bending form



## kalasenov (Jan 6, 2009)

I have been trying to find a different material than MDF to create a large bending form for laminate bending. Any suggestions? 
I remember reading something about working with construction foam, but cannot find the post and since I don't have any experience with building houses and materials used I don't even know what this construction foam would be. 
Please share if you have any ideas


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The sheets of Pink, Blue or Green expanded polystyrene foam. Most lumber yards & home centers will stick it. It's kinda soft IMHO to use as a bending for especially if you're using any method besides vacuum bag clamping. (I could be wrong in that as I've never tried it)


----------

